# Anyone had success from DIUI done same day as trigger shot?



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,

I had my first DIUI on 18/4 and I am so worried that it was done way too early.

I had clomid tablets and produced 1 follicle. On 16/4 (day 10) it was 16mm and my lining was 6mm. I was given HRT and told to do LH surge tests on 17/4 and 18/4. I did the tests and each time it was negative. I went into the clinic for a scan on morning of 18/4 and my follicle was 18.5mm and the lining had got up to 9mm. The nurse got really anxious and gave me the trigger shot straight away and said I must come back in the afternoon for the IUI! I really wasn't expecting that as the LH surge had been negative only a few hours earlier. It really seemed too soon after the shot for the IUI as she had previously told me IUI was usually done next day (however clinic closed on 19/4 as a Sunday) so I had no choice but to do as she said. I keep thinking they have just taken my money and done a treatment that dosn't have a hope of working.

Is there anyone out there that has had success at DIUI done this way or knows someone who has?

Pinkcat99


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi pinkcat,  have a read at the last few pages of the IUI girls 206 thread, you will see that most of us are all over the place when it comes to timing for trigger shots and insemination. I'm sure your timing was fine, we have no choice but to trust the clinics, as hard as that may be sometimes! Good luck and come over to the 207 thread and join us for your 2WW, it helps it go by quicker.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Cakebake I had my 2nd IUI a lot less than 24 hours after my HCG jab as they were worried I would ov on my own. The first time I think I'd already ov'd when the insem took place as my cervix was open. It was actually the 2nd insem which worked so provided that you ov within 24-36 hours of the jab & sperm lasts up to 72 hours you should be ok.

Good luck for the 2ww


----------

